
Four operating systems: One device. Chromebooks will be the universal laptop - CrankyBear
https://www.idginsiderpro.com/article/3573644/four-operating-systems-one-device-how-the-chromebook-will-become-the-universal-laptop.html
======
vorpalhex
Pay walled and generally low quality source. It also looks like this
announcement was made a few months ago, here's the Verge's article on it:
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/31/21348963/google-chrome-
os...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/31/21348963/google-chrome-os-windows-
apps-chromebooks-features-interview)

~~~
crims0n
> “The analogy I give is that yes, the world is all state of the art and Dolby
> Atmos home theaters, but every once in a while you do have that old wedding
> video on a VHS that you need to get to,” says Cyrus Mistry, group product
> manager for Chrome OS.

Certainly has a high opinion of web apps and a low opinion of traditional
desktop apps.

~~~
Kudos
Given that it already runs Android mobile apps and Linux desktop apps, I think
he's referring primarily to _legacy_ desktop software.

------
mmastrac
I realize what they are trying to say here, but the Chromebook really runs:
Linux, Linux, Linux, and Windows. Maybe RMS was right to push for GNU/Linux as
its own standalone OS?

~~~
criddell
A Mac laptop can run Linux, MacOS, and Windows. A future laptop will likely be
able to also run iOS apps. If you are going to declare a universal laptop,
it's hard to beat a Mac.

~~~
boogies
A future Macbook will likely be too locked down for anyone but the most
dedicated hacker to run anything but Darwin on.

~~~
drivingmenuts
And when that happens, the people who need to will likely switch to something
else.

------
White_Wolf
I have just as many mixed feelings as in my first month of marriage. On one
side: Convenience - Would save me having having to worry about my USB OS being
up to date and if it will still work after the next one ; On the other: Safety
- Can I trust that lot with my stuff?

------
Spooky23
This seems weird to me — adding the cost of a Windows license to the already
high cost of Chrome Enterprise management seems... more expensive. It’s
particularly weird since Chrome isn’t aligned with Google Cloud
organizationally. So who is selling this?

There’s definitely a use case for ChromeOS in enterprises as a VDI/RemoteApp
client as you can mostly use your existing Microsoft EA just like you would
for a thin client. It’s also great as a kiosk/line worker device as an
alternative to iPads.

The only thing a can think of is this may enable places too small for an EA to
virtualize apps... but at that scale isn’t it just better to buy a windows
laptop?

------
pgrote
I used a chromebook professionally for 4.5 years. Acer C720 with an i3,
external monitor and keyboard. Did everything I needed, reliable and never had
an issue. Chrome remote desktop stepped in when I needed something it couldn't
handle. Google decided to quit issuing updates for it and I continued to use
it.

Eventually, the battery began to swell, so it was time to move on. Looked
around and there was nothing in the middle tier for chromebooks anymore that
would match the C720s performance. It was either lower end or high upper end
$s. Disappointing.

Using Windows 10 on a refurbed E6430 now. Still miss the chromebook lol

------
sto_hristo
A locked down laptop running things behind abstractions will never be a
universal laptop.

Besides, such a frankenstein concoction will demand constant support keep up
with the various apps from the different environments.

The whole webapp thing should have been a bulletpoint feature of a genuine
full featured linux desktop implementation, not the main thing.

------
x87678r
Working from home I'm mostly just RDPing to a remote PC. Everything else is
browser based.

I spend a few hours doing side projects and learning on a PC. Has anyone tried
hiring remote desktops for this? It would make sense but they seem very
expensive.

~~~
hyperman1
We had about 10 non-ICT end users testing RDP in the microsoft cloud or
whatever, as a covid alternative for in-person laptops. They all hated it.

One common issue: Alt GR unreliability. It just stops working, and you have to
log off and on again.

Another common complaint: slow graphics and artifacts, even on good internet
connections.

------
GnarfGnarf
I use an Acer Chromebook for casual Web browsing and watching news. I bought
it to replace an iPad.

The Chromebook locks up consistently every couple of days. I wouldn't want to
depend on it for business.

------
Hackbraten
You’d be surprised about developed countries still having shitty, flaky
internet.

Also, no cell service while travelling due to spotty coverage, even in
metropolitan areas. YMMV.

------
ojhughes
MacOS isn’t perfect but it does enough things well for me to consider a
MacBook a truly universal laptop

------
antoineMoPa
With Crouton and Wine, I have used windows apps directly on my x86 Chromebook
more than 3 years ago.

------
swiley
Chrome books are fantastic for the supposed class of users to naive to
evaluate even the most basic properties of software.

For adults they’re useless toys at best, and tools to extract and rent out
power over individuals at worst.

